# HELP SAVE A LABEL



## glass man (Jan 30, 2009)

I HAVE THE SMALL SIZE RUBY RED 50TH ANNERVERSARY SCLITZ BOTTLE. IT HAS SOME LABEL,BUT IT IS SLOWLY FLAKING OFF. THE LABEL IS LIKE ALUMINUM FOIL. WHAT,IF ANYTHING I CAN DO TO STOP THE DETERIOATION? THANK YOU! JAMIE


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 30, 2009)

hi jamie,  there are some labels i try to protect.  i have used a clear water base paint i get at a craft store.  a use a satin finish.  very light coating.  try on a new bottle with a label to get a feel for it,    rhona


----------



## glass man (Jan 31, 2009)

I AM AFRAID ,THOUGH,THAT SOMETHING WATER BASED WILL MAKE IT PEEL MORE,CAUSE OF THE TYPE LABEL IT IS.SORTA TIN FOIL PAPER. A GOOD BIT OF THE LABEL HAS PEELED OFF IN THE TEN YEARS OR SO I HAVE HAD IT,EVEN THOUGH I DON'T TOUCH IT OR PUT IT IN THE SUNLIGHT. WHAT I REALLY WANT TO SAVE IS THE TOP LABEL THAT IS V SHAPED RIBBON ,THAT TELLS BOUT THIS BEING A 50TH ANAVERSARY BOTTLE OF SCLITZ. I AM REALLY STUMPED ON THIS ONE. I DON'T KNOW IF IT WOULD EVEN HELP IF I COULD PUT PLASTIC AROUND IT SOME WAY.I GUESS I COULD SHALLAC IT,BUT THAT WOULD TAKE AWAY THE INTEGRITY OF THE BOTTLE FOR ME AND IT MAY MAKE IT BRITTLE AND FALL OFF ANY WAY. OH WELL! THANK YOU SO MUSH FOR YOUR REPLY RHONA!!!!! JAMIE


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 31, 2009)

hi jamie, i am useing acrylic craft paint. it is very fast drying.  here is a pic. of one that i but the acrylic paint on to try to save.  the label was in bad shape, i was trying to see if i could tell what it was.  rhona


----------



## glass man (Feb 3, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE THAT JUST MIGHT WORK! I SEE IT DOES'T SEEM TO LEAVE A RESIDUE OF ANY KIND.WONDER IF IT WILL TURN YELLOW OR SOMETHING OVER TIME? WHERE CAN I GET SOME AT? AGAIN THANK YOU MUCH,RHONA!!!! JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (Feb 3, 2009)

You can also you Elmer's glue and water it the same as buying Modge Podge as you paint it on it looks all white but dries all clear. 

 Take a small amount of the glue and add the water try it out on paper and and old glass jar and see what I mean. It's great if you do crafts and save tons of money....


----------



## kkamikazekidd (Mar 3, 2009)

I do alot of pencil sketches and there is a product that u get at art stores (a spray) to seal the sketches so they dont smudge...I use hairspray. I bet hairspray would work, at least help hold it together until u find a better solution.


----------



## glass man (Mar 3, 2009)

THANK YOU ALL!!! JAMIE


----------

